# Illinois Studies Phosphorous and Nitrate Loss From Tile Lines.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/illinois-studies-nitrate-and-phosphorus-loss-from-tile-lines-naa-sonja-begemann/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

"Interesting! Very interesting!" Artie Shaw

Ralph


----------

